# DeWalt Router - good deal???



## Eusibius2 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi there, I've been lurking here and there and I've been looking for a router lately. Last night I came across an ad for a DeWalt DW618B3 2 1/4 Maximum Motor HP Electronic VS Three Base Router Kit. Looked at it online and read a few reviews (not personal experience though). Any of you guys have it / use it? What do you think?

Seems like a great router and pretty versatile. Also should mention I can get it for $175 cash. Is this a good deal? It would be my first router and so far want it for edge work, maybe some dado / rabbet type work. Beginner-ish stuff...


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is another favorable review:
http://www.tool-rank.com/power-tools/routers/dewalt-dw618b3e-2-14-hp-3-base-router-set-20091125574/


Note the advice on fitting components back in the case:



> *from the review*
> The case is the size of a small suitcase and can be quite tricky to fit everything back into.You probably should pay close attention when you first start removing things​



I have often had that problem with plastic molded cases. The case designers take a lot of time figuring out how to squeeze a lot of pieces into as small a space as possible. What happens to me, is that I am so excited about seeing what's in the case, I start pulling things out like crazy to see what they do. Then reality sets in when the case is empty and I try to figure out where everything goes back in.
.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

PaliBob said:


> I have often had that problem with plastic molded cases. The case designers take a lot of time figuring out how to squeeze a lot of pieces into as small a space as possible. What happens to me, is that I am so excited about seeing what's in the case, I start pulling things out like crazy to see what they do. Then reality sets in when the case is empty and I try to figure out where everything goes back in.


Ditto on the cases being too small and awkward. I don't like winding a cord this tight.

To the OP soft start on a router is a nice feature especially when using it hand held.


----------



## Eusibius2 (Oct 5, 2009)

I probably won't keep it in the original case as I plan on building a table w/ storage for it..... any thing else?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't have this particular router, but I like the features listed. I've got a PC 690 and PC 7518. I use the 690 for hand held use and the 7518 in a table.

If you make a table, make sure you don't have the dust collection input directly over the motors cooling fins. You'll rob it of air and it will overheat and ruin the motor.

As with any power tool, use quality bits. I recommend Freud anti-kickback. Also make multiple passes with the bit and you'll get better results.


----------



## itin1200 (Oct 10, 2009)

I have the DW618 with the fixed and plunge bases. Paid a little over $200 in 2003, so I think the price you're quoting with the D handle is a very good deal. 

I'm pretty much a novice when it comes to routers, and this is the only one I've ever used. But it is a real pleasure to work with. Easy to adjust and operate, and plenty of power for the projects I've used it on. 

I've used it to make several cabinet doors, an entry door and numerous miscellaneous dados, rounding over edges, etc. Not a lot of use, but it's worked well each time. 

And I agree about the case. Can be difficult to repack all the goodies at the end of the day.

I'd say go for it at that price.


----------



## Eusibius2 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok - just an update.. I bought it for $175 and got a starter set of Whiteside bits (7 carbide bits in all), all for $275. Not a bad deal... I think I'll be happy for many years. Thanks for the comments!


----------

